# Amuse me, sailing small boat offshore.



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi there, I have always wanted to cross the ocean, someday I will. I've been reading offshore cruising books in my spare time, and I have a pretty decent idea of what boat I would need.

However at the same time, I like the go small, go now approach. Well, because of the go now really, . The go small part I could go either way on.

So at my current marina, there is a guy on a 20 footer, and he went fom Hawai'i to Tahiti, Tahiti to Hawai'i, and Hawai'i to Seattle. I also have a movie I am about to watch called the Dove about a 16 year old on a Cal 24 that circumnavigated. So it can be done.

Now, this is not my plan for this summer, I have a plan for this summer, but I just want to know HOW to do it on a small, inexpensive boat. I understand that obviously there are going to be more risks, and it is less comfortable, and probably less likely to make it. But I don't understand some of the finer points.

I have a Ranger 23. It is in very good shape. I would say for boats this size not specifically designed for bluewater(Flicka, Pacific Seacraft), it's about as good as you would get. It's very beefy, I used to have a Catalina 22 and if you look at them side my side. THings like the spars, the Ranger has big, solid looking spars, it looks like a fat mast, where the Catalina, no offense to Cats, I had a great time on it, the mast looked like, well, much flimmsier. The chainplates were connected to the deck with a nice aluminum backing plate. On the Ranger, they got almost 2 feet down into the fibreglass bulkhead with big fat bolts, and the stays wrap over the bow and stern and bolt along there. Everything, the tiller, feels stronger...you get my point.

Of course I have to singlehand, for me that's the dream.

So I can sit around and dream, ands in case maybe next summer I don't get a bigger boat and keep this one, what would I have to:

*1. Do to the boat.*

*2.Learn myself.*

*3.What supplies are essential for a small ocean crosser.*

*1. For the boat I need some way to self steer. Those windvane's look like the way to go, but do any work on my boat? Are they too heavy? Can they hook to a small transom? Where does the motor go? I have a 6hp four stroke mounted in the center of the stern. I've got to sleep, is it possible to go without one? Don't kill me for asking, but can you just take the sails down and float while you sleep? Heave to? I've found threads about sleeping and keeping watch singlehanded, but not the steering issue.*

I would replace the standing rigging, if so, should it go up a size? I have heard from some that is a good idea, and some say not to, and to go with the size the boat was designed with. The designer knows more than I do, and if I put stronger rigging on there, it may put too much strain on the chainplates and the mast can't bend like it was designed to.

What else would I need to do, what do I nee to learn. It sounds awfully hard to take a small boat alone, 2400 miles from Washington to Hawai'i say, and make it.


----------



## Rhys05 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm also interested in hearing what people have to say on this, as a current owner of a samll (26') boat.


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

I found this book really helpful in answering those questions:

Seaworthy Offshore Sailboat: A Guide to Essential Features, Handling, and Gear: John Vigor: 9780071376167: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61UtkiJnTHL

My experience is limited, though, so take it FWIW (nothing). He definitely covers all those issues, though.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

FYI the boat in the movie is a Ranger23. I spoke with Robin about his trip and I think he may advise you against it. The lamest trip I have heard about is a guy sailing his 14' wwp to Hawaii. I'm just curious, what are you going to do once you get there? sell the boat and go back to your cubicle or continue on. I would say Columbia 25 would be a great cheap boat to do this in. I would say follow your dream but get some experience first, long solo passages blow chunks! Above all you might want to sail out the straights at night in a gale before you commit to Hawaii


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I think you will find a lot of threads about what small/inexpensive boat can go off shore. Keep learning, and keep dreaming. In the meantime, get out and sail that boat!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

In complete honesty everything depends on how much risk willing to take to come back alive if things go less than perfect 

How you feel about something like bring a basic Liferaft or EPIRBS or and SSB 


Or do as others have and take the risk


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

According to what I have "learned" here is that you should NOT go, unless you have a 35' double-ender with a full keel with no thru-hulls. (If you HAVE to have thru-hulls you must change them to uranium-types with titanium pipes)

The thing is, it is always safer not to go (or is it?), but then you would wind up in an IKEA sofa, being "safe".

No matter what you do you will encounter trouble, but it's a part of the deal. From what I have seen from your posts here, you have the right spirit, and the need to be at sea.
A "small" boat is just as safe as a big one, as long as the basics are covered.

Someone once said that the most dangerous thing to a boat is land. Go!


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

There is comfort in going out on a long trip in a boat that you know really well, and which can take a lot of pounding when out on the sea. There is risk in everything we do, like our every day commute to work, and there is our personal risk tolerance factor. Ranger 23 is a very solid boat but my concern would be room to stow all the stuff you are going to need on such a trip. It is not a roomy boat by any means. And I would take with me a decent life raft for sure.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you, the spirit is there. This summer I am learning alot, I'm leaving in a matter of days for my first big cruise in the Beautiful Pacific Northwest. I will learn alot that will help me make a long passage one day.

I don't know where that cubicle thing came from, seemed insulting since I have never been in a cubicle, but once in Hawai'i, I am currently on the waiting list for a slip in the Ala Wai, as is my best friend, so I would now have a boat and live in Hawai'i and get ready for about a year to go to the South Pacific.

I've been looking at boats in Hawai'i and there aren't any cheap ones these days, actually, if you go on craigslist there is a yellow and white Catalina 22 that I used to own, that if you saw it in person would probably sell for $2000 most places, and they want $4200. The boats in Hawai'i are either "yachts", well loved sailboats that the owner's don't sell, or barnacle encrusted, jerry rigged "fun" boats that get passed around year to year.

What if I bond with my boat? What if I get really good this summer and think come August or September..."I can do this" It would be nice to think I could go. I know while I'm in Wash/CAN, I'm going to be rocking at anchor, thinking of what it would be like to cross. I would love to have this boat in Hawai'i, it would be sooooo much fun, island hopping, racing friday nights, and just sailing in front of Waikiki. 

I realize that it's not always super fun. I think I have a good grasp on this. I would imagine the best moment of my life would happen one night, when there was a light wind blowing, and I could see every star in the sky, and feel just total peace and perfect solitude, but...half of the time I would probably be scared or bored.

My risk tolerance is an 8 out of 10. But understand my risk tolerance may be high, but my care and planning is equally high. I would not just say F it, and go without a reasonable belief that I could make it.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

"The Dove" movie was shot with a Ranger 23. "The Dove" book and true story were done with a Cal 24. The trip was finished on something larger, he didn't do the whole circumnavigation on a Cal 24.

I think the primary problems with increasing standing rigging size would be:
1) Drilling out chainplates to allow for larger clevis pins would weaken them.
2) You couldn't tension to the max safe limit for the new standing rigging, you'd probably want to stick with the max tension of the old. The chainplates and other parts of the rig probably wouldn't be designed for the higher tension.

There are a few 27' boats (Pearson Tritons and similar) at Shilshole marina with windvane steering systems. An easy one to find photos of is "Darwind" aka "The Pink Boat" which is setting off for an around the world trip soon. Some have outboards. It should be possible fabricate or model one for a smaller boat. The Triton only has 4" more beam than your Ranger, and the transom may actually be narrower, but it doesn't share the transom hung rudder.

I think you could find a boat that has proven around the world trips, like the Pearson Triton or Albin Vega, for not much more than you can sell the Ranger 23 for. The extra 4' of length would provide a lot more storage room for essentials like water. It would also have much better carrying capacity.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't get the "amuse me" bit in the title. Death amuses you?

I also agree with Morild, one can go the other silly extreme. You have to find the way in between death, shear terror, money and enjoyment. And only YOU can determain that. But death ain't fun, and is usually terminal. 


Mark


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

This looks easy to adapt to a boat with a busy transom and outboard rudder:
http://www.selfsteer.com/products/autohelm/index.php

Look at the option at the bottom.


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

Not to hijack the thread, but where do I get a hold of the Dove movie?
I read the book when I was a kid, and have re-read it later to great inspiration and I would really like to see the movie, but I haven't been able to find it online.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

"The Dove" is on Netflix streaming (or was a couple of months ago).

It is a pretty terrible movie (B-grade acting and directing), but still fun enough to watch if you are a sailor.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, self-steering is an absolute must have on such a solo trip. And mounting it on your Ranger might be a bit tricky, having it way out there behind the rudder, making it a real B to adjust when the sea gets rough.


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

@Alex I do have Netflix and love it, but for some (license) reason it is not available to me here. (Denmark, a small country in Scandinavia).
Any other source? (legit)


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The second "Dove" was called Return of Dove and was an Allied Luders 33. The first was a 24 foot Lapworth, not certain it was a stock 'Cal' or not...

I imagine John Guzzwell would have felt pure luxury had he had a Ranger 23 over the tiny 20' Trekka...


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, not to rain on your dreams, but as just pointed out, Robin Graham finished his trip on that much heavier Allied Luders 33. My dad was a yacht broker up East in the '70s and we sold more than one of those based on that reputation, it was a good solid boat and reasonably fast too. Why did Robin ditch the Cal 24? Because she wouldn't reliably make any money to windward at sea when the wind was over 20 knots (meaning half the time, roughly). The Luders would go to windward in up to 40 knots. What a difference. Take a look:

Allied Luders

Now the Ranger 23 might indeed make a long ocean passage if you have above-average luck with the weather, and are content to ride out or reach out the headwinds instead of knocking out all your fillings beating into the big seas for days on end. But let's say the boat can take it, can you? My old man used to say (when we were out bad weather, "kid, the boat's tougher than you are", and it's true. It will take more of a pounding than you can, because it doesnt need to digest food and sleep, while you do. Many Coast Guard rescues are of sick, beat-up, exhausted sailors from otherwise seaworthy boats.

So, you might want to go just a "little" larger than that 3000-pound Ranger? Maybe a 5000 lb Albin Vega 27?? (look up Matt Rutherford's recent circumnavigation of the Western hemisphere on one, and even that is kinda dicey in terms of comfort and endurance). Think about a used Pearson Triton, solid little Alberg design and a little heavier yet. You could go up to say 30 feet and about 8000-10000 pounds?

Or dare I say it, look for a nice used Luders 33? (12000 pounds)


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Check out trans pac and pac cup, lots of tiny boats using auto pilot, I would't waste 6k on a vane for a 25 day trip. You can also use sheet to tiller but you must have your trim spot on for it to work. Maybe a good set of twin 90 steering sails would work. Goodle sailiing super shrimp for a free download, one of the best sailing books ever written. Also look to the solo sailors society, lots of good info.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

He ditched the boat after sailing over 20,000 miles because he lost his mind and set it ablaze, not because of windward performance.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks! Already alot of great information!

To clarify two points, my boat has a spade rudder, not a transom mounted rudder, only the outboard is mounted there.

By amuse me, I mean, when I am daydreaming on my boat this summer, give me info like you are doing, because you never know, and to me, half the fun is the dreaming and planning part of the trip. Heck, like you said, crossing an ocean is hard, I may very well have more fun thinking about than actually doing it!

I also don't believe that most people that make the attempt, die. Otherwise, there just wouldn't be an boat in Tahiti, they're not made there, they had to get there somehow, and if half the people that tried died well....


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

barefootnavigator said:


> He ditched the boat after sailing over 20,000 miles because he lost his mind and set it ablaze, not because of windward performance.


lol, I've got to watch this movie, I've got it in my car but on VHS!


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

That John Vigor book is really good, and could save anybody's life on any size boat. Making your boat (hopefully) un-sinkable and protect from de-masting, and determining if any boat has enough Bulkheads, strong joint for the deck to hull, and on and on. Sealing and closing areas into floating Boxes. 
....Having plan A, B, C in case of hitting a Tsunami pile of submerged Junk or ?
..What about Standing headroom ?- small water maker, solar to run st1000 autopilot, life raft, satellite communications, satellite weather, entertainment ? I like your Title to thread.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

barefootnavigator said:


> He ditched the boat after sailing over 20,000 miles because he lost his mind and set it ablaze, not because of windward performance.


Huh? Where'd'ja get that? Not from the book as I recall when I read it, he sold the boat in South America:

Dove and Robin Lee Graham - The Voyage of the Dove Round The World

At several times in the voyage he did want to quit (sounds sane to me for a teenager in love who later married the girl), and I do remember him commenting on how the 24 wouldn't go to windward in heavy weather while the 33 would, one of the several reasons he agreed to continue. Even so it wasn't quite a circumnavigation, since he ended it on the west coast rather than in Hawaii where he started.

But we're hijacking the thread. I think our questioner might do better on a long ocean passage with a bigger boat (and with much more tiller time beforehand). But progressively longer coastal passages on the Ranger 23 would a fine way of gaining that experience.


----------



## NateCP16 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not an expert, and I haven't crossed an ocean by sail yet, so take this for what its worth.

You've got 3 large variables here, the design of the boat, the condition of the boat, and the experience of the skipper. The design has to be strong enough for the conditions, and it has to be conducive to the necessary equipment and storage needs. The condition of the boat is just as important. A boat designed for very rough conditions can fail horribly if the condition isn't maintained. Then the experience of the skipper in knowing how to outfit the boat, how to handle it in all conditions, and how to fix anything that breaks. Having a boat that was designed to handle the expected conditions, in very good condition with an experienced skipper increases the odds of a safe and successful voyage, but doesn't guarantee it. For a couple of examples of what can go wrong:

Boat not designed for offshore, in medium condition, somewhat experienced crew: EQUIPPED TO SURVIVE (tm) - Lessons Learned: Sailing to Hawaii...The First Attempt by Arnold Rowe

Boat designed for offshore, very experienced single-hander, but apparently the standing rigging was not in good condition (dismasted): Chile navy locates solo US sailor in South Pacific

Boat designed for coast cruising, in poor condition, inexperienced crew: What to do When Your Boat is De-masted - Navigate the Sea

It sounds like you don't have much experience, your current boat wasn't designed for offshore, and you're unsure of the condition and if it can be equipped properly. That's 3 pretty big strikes against success. However, that shouldn't stop you from daydreaming! I sit on my Com-Pac 23 and dream about crossing oceans too, but if I were seriously going to do it now, I would be looking for a different boat that was designed for offshore conditions and I would be looking for some offshore crewing experience on other (more experienced) people's boats first.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Nolatom, he did circumnavigate, he started in Long Beach California and ended in Long Beach California. For the record I doubt any 24' boat will preform well offshore into heavy weather but there are hundreds of them out there doing just that.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

Morild said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but where do I get a hold of the Dove movie?
> I read the book when I was a kid, and have re-read it later to great inspiration and I would really like to see the movie, but I haven't been able to find it online.


I'd like to see it. Reading about Robin Graham and "Dove" in my grandmother's National Georgraphic, along with the story about "Finnistere" cruising the Caribbean is what made me into a sailor.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

So....my question remains, what is the best self steering system for long passages on a small boat?

I've been reading about windvanes, I'm not sure any would work on my small transom. I don't know how the new autopilots work, I should look into those next, but I was reading they use them single handed on the single handed transpac. I don't think I would be able to get enough power to one though.

That leaves jerry rigged systems like um..thinking...sheet to tiller?


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Self steering is a topic that you could research. The point is not that most people in small boats die, but that most who daydream about it stop there. 
On a practical basis the costs of the safety gear required including life raft mount up and can exceed the cost of the boat. Sure you may not need a liferaft, until you may.
Again on a practical you don't down sails to sleep, one because the motion would be uncomfortable, and two because the loss of distance in what would be a slow boat anyway means that you have to carry much more water etc which is heavy and takes up space.
I don't recall the details of sheet to tiller steering, but doubt that it would be very effective for constant use. An autopilot is heavy on power and would require probably two batteries and a quite large solar panel. More weight and space. They are also noisy and prone to breakage so many take two. The best is a windvane but they are not cheap and need to be tailored to the boat.
While most have sympathy for day dreaming and will help with specifics, some might be a bit sceptical about a "tell me all I need to know" approach versus reading the books available and searching out the threads on specific topics.


----------



## juggleandhope (Jun 4, 2012)

you should check out the sailfar forum.

good luck.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I've always been attracted to the PSC Dana 24. I'd be curious what you folks think about that boat for ocean passages and Caribbean island hopping.

Mike


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, please don't think you are wasting your time. This is a summer of learning and I may not cross to Hawai'i this year, but I'm learning skills that will help me in the future.

I also am doing research and reading about self steering on other avenues, so I'm not asking for you guys to do the work for me, I'm really not finding much. I also just got a GPS and am reading a book on electronic navigation, so I am just packing my brain so many directions.

Once I know what my boat will accommodate, I am going to keep my eye out for a used one in Seattle or Vancouver. I found a website for Mr. Vane, it's 18 pounds. But I would really like to get one of the more "name" brands like aries or monitor that is more proven.

Mike, from what I have heard the Dana is just a rock soid boat that can and has done everything.

I sent a registration to sailing far forums. Looks like a good site.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

MikeinLA: I haven't spent any time on a Dana, but a friend just bought a Pacific Seacraft Orion (27' plus bow sprit, so the next size up). It's a very nice boat and seems really solid. I haven't had a chance to sail on it yet, but like what I've seen so far. Everything is well thought out and high quality, and I like the interior layout.

I think I'd prefer a more modern design/faster fin keel boat, but really respect what people do in these smaller Pacific Seacraft boats.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

northoceanbeach said:


> I've been reading about windvanes, I'm not sure any would work on my small transom. I don't know how the new autopilots work, I should look into those next, but I was reading they use them single handed on the single handed transpac. I don't think I would be able to get enough power to one though.


A decent sized solar panel should keep a Raymarine ST2000 (more robust than the ST1000 for barely more money) running nicely all of the time. A windvane system is likely a lot easier to repair though, a nice feature if it breaks while you are on the water. Of course you could carry two Raymarine-style autopilots, they aren't very big.

They are quite simple. Normally they just follow a compass direction and will steer to keep you on that direction. If you have wind instrumentation that can tell the autopilot computer the apparent wind angle then they will steer to a wind course, which is safer if there is a wind shift (better to go off course then to accidentally jibe).

Installing one (without the wind instrumentation) takes a couple of hours. You to install a pin on the tiller and a mounting point into the edge of the cockpit. Power is just 12V DC. The tiller plugs into power and bridges the tiller and cockpit edge. I hid the power plug in a cockpit coming box, where it is out of the weather. There are photos here:
Raymarine ST2000+ Installation - AlexAndChristine's Photos | SmugMug

Average power consumption is pretty low if you have the sails well trimmed and are just using it to hold a course.

alex


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

northoceanbeach said:


> So....my question remains, what is the best self steering system for long passages on a small boat?
> 
> I've been reading about windvanes, I'm not sure any would work on my small transom. I don't know how the new autopilots work, I should look into those next, but I was reading they use them single handed on the single handed transpac. I don't think I would be able to get enough power to one though.
> 
> That leaves jerry rigged systems like um..thinking...sheet to tiller?


An auto pilot is definitely the way to go for you. A simple tiller pilot uses very little electricity and does a very good job of steering a nicely balanced boat. An extra battery and a small solar array is enough to keep a tiller pilot running indefinitely. And they take no space to speak of.

When you're out there it is generally a case of 90% cruising and 5% getting bashed and even then that depends on your idea of getting bashed. The reality though is that it is rare for any meaningful voyage to be without some tough weather times however short.

But boats can be made to withstand weather, the question is are people? Having never voyaged, you don't know whether you are or not. The worst time to find out you're not is when you're 1000nm from the nearest land and you're ALONE. And therein lies, for me, your biggest challenge.

After considerable experience at sea while not alone, I have also done long voyages on my own (single-handing)and the difference is very significant. It's not, as most will tell you, about sleeping and keeping watch and complying with the Colergs and all that stuff. We all now you're not allowed to do that and we all know that all single-handers do anyway.

It's about you and how you stand up to life-threatening conditions when you're alone, haven't slept for two days and haven't had a decent meal in twice that long and whether or not you can continue to make clever decisions when you think you're going to die. If you can't then you may well die.

I note that some people have discussed a book by John Vigor. Do yourself a favour and Google "John Vigor's Black Box" - that's an interesting concept and one that makes great sense when you're contemplating going to sea.

Good luck if you decide to continue with your quest.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Some background

30 years sailing
about 50 different boats
- one was a Dana 24 (San Juan Islands) - Green Envy -well named and well equipped
36,000 miles
10,000 miles bluewater
Offshore Instructor Evaluator - currently preparing to upgrade to Ocean Instructor Evaluator.

My best advise - SLOW DOWN.

You need some more experience, by that I mean you need to learn how to deal with the issues when things go sideways.

I take people offshore on the west coast of Vancouver Island a lot. Less than 50% actually think it was a great idea. Many just check it off and buy the t-shirt.

Of those who do passages, far fewer decide to do it again.

On the other hand some have done extensive offshore and ocean sailing.

I actually do not like ocean sailing that much. But I am good at it and I get paid to do it.

I admire your enthusiasm, just make sure you are prepared.

I should add that I am absolutely opposed to single-handed ocean sailing - it is a violation of of International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea.

I enjoy single-handed coastal sailing.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Alex W said:


> A decent sized solar panel should keep a Raymarine ST2000 (more robust than the ST1000 for barely more money) running nicely all of the time. A windvane system is likely a lot easier to repair though, a nice feature if it breaks while you are on the water. Of course you could carry two Raymarine-style autopilots, they aren't very big.
> 
> They are quite simple. Normally they just follow a compass direction and will steer to keep you on that direction. If you have wind instrumentation that can tell the autopilot computer the apparent wind angle then they will steer to a wind course, which is safer if there is a wind shift (better to go off course then to accidentally jibe).
> 
> ...


Well, I didn't know they took so low power. I tell you what, I will practice trimming the sails so the boat stays on course as good as possible without self steering, then I will get a solar panel, I need one anyways, and third I will get an autopilot, which I WANT anyways.

Luckily my Ranger had a Raymarine st1000 previously that the owner said broke, but was in the original craigslist ad as a negotiable item, so it already has the mount on the tiller, and above the starboard lazarette.

By wind instrumentation, can my windvane on the top of my mast be connected?

Thanks as always.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I should also point out as Omatako stated, whether or not I can withstand it. I can. I don't know if I can easily, I don't know if I will like it, but I know that I would rather die trying, that not try.

I'm not stupid though. Don't think that you are giving someone advice that is going to just up and take some POS old boat out and hope I make it. I won't go from impatience or excitement, I'll go when I feel confident in my boat and my skills.

I'm going sailing around the Salish Sea tomorrow, and that's going to be plenty of challenge for me, for now, but while I said daydream, that's true, but I'm also going to be learning and practicing skills I will need offshore. I'm working to get my boat as seaworthy as possible. Myself. I think I am 2-5 years from an ocean crossing realistically, but let's just say I'm a bluewater sailor in training.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

northoceanbeach said:


> I should also point out as Omatako stated, whether or not I can withstand it. I can. I don't know if I can easily, I don't know if I will like it, but I know that I would rather die trying, that not try.
> 
> I'm not stupid though. Don't think that you are giving someone advice that is going to just up and take some POS old boat out and hope I make it. I won't go from impatience or excitement, I'll go when I feel confident in my boat and my skills.
> 
> I'm going sailing around the Salish Sea tomorrow, and that's going to be plenty of challenge for me, for now, but while I said daydream, that's true, but I'm also going to be learning and practicing skills I will need offshore. I'm working to get my boat as seaworthy as possible. Myself. I think I am 2-5 years from an ocean crossing realistically, but let's just say I'm a bluewater sailor in training.


You're comments remind me of an old play on words....."Happiness is in the pursuit".

Good luck to you.

Mike


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

northoceanbeach said:


> Well, I didn't know they took so low power. I tell you what, I will practice trimming the sails so the boat stays on course as good as possible without self steering, then I will get a solar panel, I need one anyways, and third I will get an autopilot, which I WANT anyways.
> 
> Luckily my Ranger had a Raymarine st1000 previously that the owner said broke, but was in the original craigslist ad as a negotiable item, so it already has the mount on the tiller, and above the starboard lazarette.
> 
> ...


I just installed a ST2000 and it's exceeded my expectations. If you have any questions about it (e.g. wind vane), you can download the manual from Raymarine and read it, it's very well written and informative. I recommend reading it a few times so you understand what you are getting yourself into as far as the installation (even though you already have most of the installation done, it's good to know how it all works) and operation goes.

Ours consumes very little power, which is contrary to what I had heard as well. The key, as others have said, is to have the sails balanced well, otherwise it may not track as well and will drain more power. The manual recommends reefing earlier than you normally would and I can also say that helps a lot.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

If your masthead windwane is electronic and reports to an instrument below then that could be connected to the ST2000. If it is just a Davis Windex (something that you look up to) then it can't be. Electronic wind instruments tend to be expensive for reasons that I don't understand and would be uncommon on a 23 footer.

If you do buy a Raymarine autopilot then I'd recommend the ST2000 over the ST1000. It isn't much more expensive and the mechanicals are more robust and it can move the tiller faster than the ST1000. It is a very nice tool for single handing, but balancing the sails and lashing the tiller should also work pretty well.


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

IIRC Raymarine used to make a pushpit mounted windvane specifically for powering the autopilot. I saw it referenced in their manual, but can't find one for sale anywhere...


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

jackdale said:


> I should add that I am absolutely opposed to single-handed ocean sailing - it is a violation of of International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea.
> 
> I enjoy single-handed coastal sailing.


I trust that your enjoyment of single handed coastal sailing involves the daily return to a safe anchorage?

Because it would be foolhardy to sleep while single-handing coastally and it would be almost equally foolhardy single-handing coastally after being sleep-deprived from not having returned to a safe anchorage for any extended period.

Sailing at sea has shown me how little traffic is out there. In three weeks at sea one is lucky to see one other vessel. I suppose that vessel could kill you if you don't see it but the odds of dying out there are waaaay lower than normal life ashore.

There is far more shipping in coastal areas than there is in open ocean and those ships out there follow well-beaten paths that are easy to stay away from.

Still, if you're opposed to single handing then you're opposed to it.

And interestingly enough, ALL collisions at sea are in violation of the COLREGS but they happen anyway.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Andre

One is enough; Kai Granholm was run over while sleeping.

Coastal I am either on a mooring ball, at anchor or at a dock. BBQ a steak, glass of wine, read a bit, relax.

BTW - 10,000 miles bluewater. In the 4 passages, I saw vessels on every occasion. The heaviest traffic was on delivery from Newport RI to St Barths. At one point we could see 7 other vessels.

Last summer we sailed through the big-eye tuna fleet (Maui to Vancouver) and some tsunami debris.


----------



## urbanhermit (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackdale, how many hours would you consider a full day of solo sailing? On okanagan lake 5 hours of avoiding jet ski's, water skiers, watching the wind, the weather and I am done. I can drive the car for ten hours and feel fresh. I take keeping my crew and boat safe very seriously.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

urbanhermit said:


> Jackdale, how many hours would you consider a full day of solo sailing? On okanagan lake 5 hours of avoiding jet ski's, water skiers, watching the wind, the weather and I am done. I can drive the car for ten hours and feel fresh. I take keeping my crew and boat safe very seriously.


I have sailed around Penticton (teaching courses) - not too bad.

The Gulf Islands are more relaxing. I am not in a hurry to get anywhere. The longest was Montague to Point Roberts.


----------



## urbanhermit (Nov 15, 2010)

I find the wind and heat of the okanagan makes keeping hydrated very important. Beer or wine after anchored and a swim.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

barefootnavigator said:


> FYI the boat in the movie is a Ranger23. I spoke with Robin about his trip and I think he may advise you against it. The lamest trip I have heard about is a guy sailing his 14' wwp to Hawaii.


As an armchair fan of big passages in small boats I'd like to add my .02.

The wwp was a 19 not a 14 small but big difference. He sailed it there then shipped it back. He sailed to Hawaii recently on a J30 I think, he would not repeat the wwp experience.

Just because you own your current boat that is kinda/ sorta /might be capable does not mean its a good start for such a trip. People who sail long voyages in small ships usually don't do it with the boat off the shelf or 30 year old rigging they bought it with. The Catalina 27 that circumnavigated had lots of structural upgrades. By the time your Ranger was ready you would have to pour a lot of money into it, that you'd be better off starting with a different boat with a little more capacity.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Omatako said:


> Sailing at sea has shown me how little traffic is out there. In three weeks at sea one is lucky to see one other vessel. I suppose that vessel could kill you if you don't see it but the odds of dying out there are waaaay lower than normal life ashore.
> 
> There is far more shipping in coastal areas than there is in open ocean and those ships out there follow well-beaten paths that are easy to stay away from.


Gee, you have been in different places than we have. At times I have been incredibly impressed by how many ships there are and you can't really avoid them if you are going in more or less the same direction as you are. Some bust spots that occur to me are along the west coast of South America, north shore of the Dominican Republic and passing south of Madagascar. In all cases we saw 2-3 ships at least during the night and this does not include fishing vessels, just freighters.

Not fundamentally opposed to singlehanding but it is important to realize that it is much more dangerous than sailing even with two people. In the last 30,000 miles we have known of two boats being lost, both were singlehanders.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

killarney_sailor said:


> Not fundamentally opposed to singlehanding but it is important to realize that it is much more dangerous than sailing even with two people. In the last 30,000 miles we have known of two boats being lost, both were singlehanders.


Yes, that is a very important safety issue. While sailing alone in general can be very relaxing and fun, long passages alone even by very experienced sailors can be truly challenging. I would definitely invest in gear that makes it easier, like a good radar, wind vane steering, and up to date electronics for navigation, weather, and communication.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Kris's, we have all of the gear you mention, bur would probably be dead if singlehanded and having a nap at noon on a certain sunny day off the coast of Ecuador. We would have been rundown by a large container ship that was paying no attention at all - and we were transmitting on AIS and have a fancy radar reflector. A call on the radio woke him up just before we were going to make a major course adjustment.

The oceans are not as they were during the days of Chichester and Moitessier. All that crap that is made in China and elsewhere and all the raw materials going to China to make the crap are in ships going hither and yon. When we were at Durban there were two dozen ships anchored off the harbour waiting their turn to go into the already full port. Off Mackay in Queensland there were 14 ships just waiting to load with coal alone. These are big ships (some of them appear on the AIS with lengths listed in fractions of miles) and they have much smaller crews than in days gone by. Singlehand if you want, just be aware of the risks.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

killarney_sailor said:


> Singlehand if you want, just be aware of the risks.


Yes the risks are certainly there... In spades. One needs to be conscious of them and assess risk.

I disagree with the post from krisscross about wind vane steering. Two single sailors I know nearly did when their boats hit the turf using wind vane steering.
I would never have it on my boat. If I was on a boat with it I would never leave the cockpit unattended with it on. Auto pilots are the only way to go IMHO.

Still the thing that worries me is the dinghy. Lots of solo sailors fall in or out of them at dinghy docks, or on the way to and from the boat. Sounds crazy to die that way but its much more prevelant that anyone believes.

I took a spill the other day climbing onto a high wharf and lost my balance half way up, splashed in, computer and all. Fortunately it was daylight, i hit nothing, I was sober and had a friend with me (and the computer was water tight)

Take care....

Mark


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I appreciate the comments from people with lots of experience. I doubt I will ever make long singlehanded passages, but I was hoping that having an active radar does allow you to wake up before it is too late to avoid collision. Of course, if you don't hear the alarm because you are sleeping like a log from being dead tired, that is a mute point. As to the windvane, I was thinking of having it as an addition and backup to an auto pilot, which these days most sailors have anyway. Relying on windvane when close to the shore is definitely very risky.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I disagree with the post from krisscross about wind vane steering. Two single sailors I know nearly did when their boats hit the turf using wind vane steering.
> I would never have it on my boat. If I was on a boat with it I would never leave the cockpit unattended with it on. Auto pilots are the only way to go IMHO.


Just a hunch, but I'm gonna guess you've never actually _USED_ a windvane, correct? (grin)

Certainly, using any form of self-steering in proximity to a coast, or any other known hazards, is always risky, and will necessitate the proper caution... And, many boats may not be particularly suited to the use of a vane... But to suggest that to leave the cockpit of a boat being steered by a vane is inherently any more risky to to do so on a boat under the control of an AP is just silly, in my view... My boat's been steered thousands of trouble-free miles under a vane, and far more effectively than under my tillerpilot when the going begins to get a bit more sporty...










A boat can be put on the bricks just as easily under an autopilot, as by a vane... Just ask Jeanne Socrates, whose first attempt at a solo circumnavigation came to an end a mere 100 miles short of completion, after a malfunction of her AP but NERIEDA on a Baja beach during one of her catnaps...

Sadly, we can't ask any of the 4 crew of AEGEAN who died during last year's Newport-Ensenada Race, after their autopilot drove them straight and true right into the cliffs on North Coronado Island...


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Jon, not to change the subject, but can you provide a couple of comments regarding your jerry can storage? Like how they are secured and why the cockpit and not along the lifelines amidships? I am contemplating a pair of jugs for my Baja trip and was thinking of securing them to the lifeline stanchions via some starboard or a fender board. I am sure Mrs. B would object to having them in our cockpit as they would interfere with the binnacle mounted table. Any advice and comments will be most welcome.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

An autopilot can screw up just as a vane can (I have both onboard). I referenced my friend's uncontrolled gybe off Namibia caused by the autopilot croaking unexpectedly. This is on a costly, well-maintained vessel. One of the singlehanders I mentioned losing his boat (actually perhaps it was ok because it was steel but it was well-up on the rocks) was because his vane was too faithful. He was aiming for the river going into Bundaberg, Oz coming from New Zealand. He was asleep when he should not have been and missed the river mouth by something like 50 m.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

killarney_sailor said:


> Gee, you have been in different places than we have. At times I have been incredibly impressed by how many ships there are and you can't really avoid them if you are going in more or less the same direction as you are. Some bust spots that occur to me are along the west coast of South America, north shore of the Dominican Republic and passing south of Madagascar. In all cases we saw 2-3 ships at least during the night and this does not include fishing vessels, just freighters.


Yes, clearly my opinion is reserved for open ocean. As I said in my original post, most shipping is experienced on coastal passages and from your description most of the ships you saw were coastal.

I crossed from Africa to Madagascar crewed and saw only one vessel as we were approaching Nose Be.

From Madagascar to Seychelles crewed, nothing.

I sailed from Seychelles single handed to Christmas Island and saw fishing boats that if I collided with them they would probably sink first and in 5 weeks of sailing saw one container ship south of Sri Lanka.

I sailed crewed from San Diego to Marquesas 24 days and saw one ship at sea other than a cruise liner entering the bay at Nuku Hiva.

We sailed from Nuku Hiva to Bora Bora, saw nothing. From Bora Bora to Raratonga, nothing, from Raratonga to New Zealand, nothing until we were 20 miles from the coast.

Of course there are places where there is shipping but it is mostly coastal or on charted shipping routes. On any given day approaching Panama you could see 50 or more ships.

The one problem that modern technology brings us is that we all use GPS to run the Rhumb Line as do all ships. So it's not really surprising that some of us will die.

Also let me say that single-handing is something I do only when all other options have been exhausted - it is not something that I enjoy.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

jephotog said:


> As an armchair fan of big passages in small boats I'd like to add my .02.
> 
> The wwp was a 19 not a 14 small but big difference. He sailed it there then shipped it back. He sailed to Hawaii recently on a J30 I think, he would not repeat the wwp experience.
> 
> Just because you own your current boat that is kinda/ sorta /might be capable does not mean its a good start for such a trip. People who sail long voyages in small ships usually don't do it with the boat off the shelf or 30 year old rigging they bought it with. The Catalina 27 that circumnavigated had lots of structural upgrades. By the time your Ranger was ready you would have to pour a lot of money into it, that you'd be better off starting with a different boat with a little more capacity.


Actually the guy I am referring to did it in a wwp 14 but thanks for incorrectly correcting me.


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

So many people sail offshore asleep. Just use your common sense. You are out there and hitting something is not really in your hands, stray container, whale, large floating debris.

Small boats are fine if you patient and wait out the weather. 

You may go a bit crazy on a boat alone.

I suggest looking for what ever you can afford to steer your boat for you. Our friends just rigged a stay sail to their tiller and a bungie on the other side. Their boat has crosse3d the atlantic 5 times.

Do your research, take your time, and go for it.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't suppose your friends have a blog? I am working on the same set up now. Just met a guy who did the same thing in a woodie folk boat to Hawaii. Spent less than 5k for the boat and upgrades and all trip provisioning.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

GeorgeB said:


> Jon, not to change the subject, but can you provide a couple of comments regarding your jerry can storage? Like how they are secured and why the cockpit and not along the lifelines amidships? I am contemplating a pair of jugs for my Baja trip and was thinking of securing them to the lifeline stanchions via some starboard or a fender board. I am sure Mrs. B would object to having them in our cockpit as they would interfere with the binnacle mounted table. Any advice and comments will be most welcome.


Funny I should be the one you ask about this, as I have often posted my opinion that carrying fuel on deck is a poor practice that should be avoided whenever possible... (grin)

I only carry jerry cans aboard for the purpose of getting fuel to the boat if I'm in a place where that might be the only way to get fuel... Those cans were actually empty for that trip, a ride out to Bermuda about 10 years ago... My girlfriend was flying out to meet me there, and make the trip back. She was gonna be under a tight deadline on the return, so I figured I might want some extra fuel capacity in the event the return trip might be a slow one involving a lot of motoring... Turned out we never carried the extra fuel anyway, the forecast being for a least a quick trip to start out, and we made it with time to spare...

Being a tiller-steered boat, of course, I have a fair amount of 'dead space' under the tiller, anyway... My life raft lives in the space aft of the cans... Everything stowed there is very secure (the cans were lashed down to folding padeyes near the cockpit sole, and it all has the added benefit of reducing the volume of the cockpit offshore, in the event of getting pooped...

If I actually were carrying extra fuel, however, that's the way I'd do it. (With the addition of UV covers, of course) I don't like the idea of jerry jugs on deck at all, on anything other than a boat with very high bulwarks, I think it's a very risky practice offshore... Many years ago I was aboard a boat where we had a slight amount of fuel spilled on deck, turned it as slick as ice... Never again... Were it to happen in my cockpit with a teak grate, it would still be a mess, but less of a problem in terms of safety...

Bottom line from my perspective, if you can figure out any way to avoid carrying jugs on deck, that would be my recommendation...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

barefootnavigator said:


> Actually the guy I am referring to did it in a wwp 14 but thanks for incorrectly correcting me.


Mexico to Hawaii

Surprised I never heard of this adventure. I am surprised the Potters website has not bragged of this achievement. I wonder how his trip to Australia went?


----------



## cookwithgas (Oct 8, 2007)

How about trying it in an 18' open boat. Look up Webb Chiles on the internet. He's still alive and you can email and talk to him. His book is published free here:

http://www.inthepresentsea.com/the_actual_site/books_files/THE_OPEN_BOAT.pdf


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is most of the information you need:
http://sfbaysss.org/tipsbook/SinglehandedTips.pdf


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

casey1999 said:


> Here is most of the information you need:
> http://sfbaysss.org/tipsbook/SinglehandedTips.pdf


Thanks for that Casey. After the first page I can tell its going to be a great read.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

jephotog said:


> Thanks for that Casey. After the first page I can tell its going to be a great read.


Yea, good stuff for sure- print out a copy for easier reading and reference.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

might want to read "Kawabunga" the experience of taking a Flicka to Tahiti.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

barefootnavigator said:


> The lamest trip I have heard about is a guy sailing his 14' wwp to Hawaii.


I think we met that guy at the patrol dock in the Ala Wai. An impossibly small boat! I wonder how he carried enough food and water.

(And people think WE are crazy)


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

killarney_sailor said:


> Gee, you have been in different places than we have. At times I have been incredibly impressed by how many ships there are and you can't really avoid them if you are going in more or less the same direction as you are. Some bust spots that occur to me are along the west coast of South America, north shore of the Dominican Republic and passing south of Madagascar. In all cases we saw 2-3 ships at least during the night and this does not include fishing vessels, just freighters.
> 
> Not fundamentally opposed to singlehanding but it is important to realize that it is much more dangerous than sailing even with two people. In the last 30,000 miles we have known of two boats being lost, both were singlehanders.


In five crossings between Hawaii and various points on the US Mainland from Sitka to San Diego, We often went two or three weeks without seeing another vessel or picking up an AIS return. The middle of the North Pacific is a very lonely place.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cruising craigs list in Hawaii and found this boat for sale, interesting reading blog about his circumnavigation:
Sailing a Pearson Alberg 35
The boat for sale:
Pearson Alberg 35 sailboat


----------



## Skol (Dec 4, 2012)

You might find Robert Crawford's book about prepping his Cal 20 for the SSS TransPac a good read. I've walked past this little jewel, Black Feathers, at South Beach marina in SF a number of times and it looks extremely well sorted. 

Look up on Amazon: 

Black Feathers: A Pocket Racer Sails The Singlehanded TransPac: Robert Crawford, Jeanne Crawford: 9781440191961 

Too much talk is usually spent on boats, but I wanted to toss out, along with the other good suggestions, to consider an Ericson 29 or 27. I have a 27 and just love the thing to death. It's built extremely sturdy, is a good sailing boat and is safe. She has a short mast compared to lighter weight racer/cruisers which translates to reefing a little later, and she's very well mannered on the chop and waves. A heavy displacement for her length really helps - my 27 is a bit less than 7,000 lbs. It also has the interior volume of a much larger boat. You get a real stand-up head with room for a fullsize toilet and a small sink. There's plenty of room on the transom to mount a steering vane, lots of room for a tiller pilot. Enormous lazarette on the tiller models. Another thing I really like about the boat is a roomy quarter berth. I've been tossed onto the floor from the settee before, and I didn't care for it. Prices top out around 9k for a 27 that's well sorted, with tired versions popping up in the 2 to 3k range all the time. The 29 is virtually the same boat except with more waterline length. If you can find one in good shape, its a fantastic value. Both have plenty of "blue water" miles under their keels. 

cheers, 
Ike s/v Skol 
Ericson 27 #485 
Berkeley, CA


----------



## Skol (Dec 4, 2012)

"An easy one to find photos of is "Darwind" aka "The Pink Boat" which is setting off for an around the world trip soon" 

That would be Tom Watson, if I'm not mistaken. "Darwind" had a pretty good race to HI last year with the SSS in the 2012 Singlehanded Transpac. Find his blog entries at: (sorry for the spaces, I can't yet post full links) 

singlehandedtranspac . com / category / darwind /


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe Darwind is abandoned with outstanding bills in Seattle. I heard that it is being auctioned off. It might be cheap.

It used to be sitting on the hard at Seaview boat yard (next to Shilshole Marina), but it moved about a month ago.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

This is the article that mentioned the fate of the boat:
Pacific Northwest Boating News: Pink Boat founder walks away, but regatta continues | Three Sheets Northwest


----------



## Skol (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the links, Alex. Wow, what a story. Glad to hear STYC is able to continue on with the regatta. 

cheers, 
Ike


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I like the blog from the guy who simply the Alberg in Hawaii. Thanks for the link. 

Pink boat sounds like it was an idea for that guy to raise some money to cruise more than anything else. 

by following that it also said Angelina Jolie had her boobs cut off. That seems a little crazy but whatever. 

Since I posted this post a month or two ago, the main things I have learned is that:

1. I think my boat could do it
2. I think I would have to have to have to have a windvane and a backup tiller pilot. 
3. I am not ready. I think I need to finish this summer of cruising, then next summer buy a bigger boat in Miami and sail to the Bahamas, and from there I should be ready, not necessarily that I will go from there, I'm not sure about that yet, but I think that would be a good pace.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is a pink boat that did a circumnavigation non-stop:

Ella's Pink Lady


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

northoceanbeach said:


> Amuse me, sailing small boat offshore.


To OP, I just read the top post and did not read the rest of the posts from others. Knowing SailNet, I am sure everyone would have given you great advises and the correct answers, even they appear to contradict each other.

I wanted charm in not because I know it all. Frankly, I don't even have a keel boat in my life. I am just sailing other's boat.

Like you, I have been dreaming to sail solo around the world for about 10 to 15 years. I finally decided to pick keel boating in 2008. In the last three and half years, I have been crewing and captaining for other owners. In my own time, I soloed as much as I could in a "time shared" boat in the dark, in storm, in the rage. I often sailed non-stop for 24 to 36 hours to test my ability to stay alert and be self reliant. But I would not recommend anyone to do this, except my children. I know my children because I raised them.

A long time ago, an old salt has told me, I also heard that here and there. He says: There is no blue water boats, there is only blue water sailors. I really did not understand it for a long time. But I always remember his words and keep it in my heart.

Fast forward, in the recent months (within last 6 months), I have been sailing off-shore almost every months (900 to 2000 nm), a few them were back to back. I sailed in the most heavy displacement boats to the late model boats that everyone would laugh at as the dock side condo. But I have been lucky, all trip was successfully without any incidences.

Having sailed so many boats, I begin to realize "*It is not the hammer, it is the carpenter*". As for sailing, it is the captain skills and his leadership to work with the crews. It is not that simple and just because one can add a few more feet and a few more tons onto the boat. It will instantly give him a safer boat. If this is true, the big sailboats would be perished at sea. It is a false security.

Would I want to sail a 24 foot sailboat crossing the big pond, I don't think so. Why should I if I can have a bigger boat with better amenity.

The point I wanted to make is the "skills" is most important, including understanding the weather (most difficult), always have Plan B, C, D and E .... ready. With that, I can take a boat to the destination with the proper weather window. Backup up plans are needed. It is hard to solve the problem and find a solution when you are dead tired. Work out the road map in your head or/and on paper, stick with it. In the peaceful time, keep challenging your plan, adapt, improve and keep on sailing   

Sailing is a passion. There is no glory in it. No one holds a gun to my head. 

OP, good luck. It has been a great journey so far. Hope yours too.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks. I like your idea to sail 24-36 hours to test endurance. Ill do that next week.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

northoceanbeach said:


> Thanks. I like your idea to sail 24-36 hours to test endurance. Ill do that next week.


A run up to Barclay Sound should give you a good practice run.


----------



## oldfurr (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey northoceanbeach, at In Memoriam Walt Murray you can find downloads of a lot of interesting home built self steering gear info, might amuse yourself for a lot of rain days working out something suitable for your application. All the best to you.


----------



## Travelnik (May 24, 2013)

It's not just young people that are taking small boats on long passages. 
This blog is from a couple of retired people that sailed their Dana 24 from the PNW to NZ. Karen and Jim's Excellent Adventure

Usually older people want more of the creature comforts of a bigger boat, but the adventurous don't let age set them back!

They were able to carry stores for 2 people on a 24' boat from Baha to the South Pacific Islands.

They have shipped the Dana 24, and themselves, back to San Francisco on a freighter, and they will continue their adventures in the PNW.

I thought it was a pretty good adventure.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks I will check their story out. I like those Dana twenty fours.


----------

